# The Battle of Long Tan



## pardus (Mar 23, 2008)

The defining battle the ANZACs (mainly Aussies) fought in the Vietnam War

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ4txHAK6g4"]YouTube - The Battle of Long Tan--Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXsTirmxHGw&feature=related"]YouTube - The Battle of Long Tan Part 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5wb9ni77jI&feature=related"]YouTube - The Battle of Long Tan Part 3[/ame]


----------



## digrar (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Pardus.
6RAR was my Battalion. I actually served with Laurie Drinkwater's son in Delta Company 32 years after the battle.

 The docco got a bit inaccurate towards the end, Australian medals were awarded to deserving Diggers and Officers, but they were too few and down graded, the dolls that were mentioned (and cigarette and cigar cases that were not mentioned) were in lieu of the Vietnamese medals that were to be awarded and were denied by the government at the last moment.

 D445 battalion continued to cause trouble in the province, they were no where near as formidable a force after the battle however. Also a Battalion Commander of my first Battalion had a fused shoulder from wounds he received in battle in late Sept 71, so the claim that you could walk around the province unarmed in 72 is a bit of a reach.


----------



## QC (Mar 23, 2008)

A question dig; how do you think it compares to Fire Base Coral?


----------



## digrar (Mar 23, 2008)

Coral and Balmoral were a different kettle of fish, fought over 26 days, outside of the Task Forces AO, 2 battalions with tank and artillery support, a combination of defensive actions in prepared positions and combined arms attacks on enemy prepared defensive positions.
 Long Tan was fought over an afternoon, a Company of men who got in the road of a Regiment + attack on the task force firm base, who were unprepared to fight the defensive action, out of position, not carrying sufficient ammunition and with no QRF to back them up.
 Coral/Balmoral was without a doubt the biggest battle Australian troops had in Viet Nam, but Long Tan was the defining battle, if the VC and NVA had got into the Task Force base in August 1966, it would have had massive ramifications back home, same goes if if the APC's and Alpha Company hadn't been able to rescue Delta Company, although I don't think Delta Company were ever going to be wiped out, as long as they could keep comms open with the Kiwi arty.
 Then there is also the 100 against 1000 factor, over coming all odds etc, Long Tan is set up as one of those battles for the ages.


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2008)

It really was a fucking magnificent action, I dont beleive there has ever been better jungle fighters than the ANZACs (Gurkhas maybe...).


----------



## QC (Mar 25, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> It really was a fucking magnificent action, I dont beleive there has ever been better jungle fighters than the ANZACs (Gurkhas maybe...).



Fijians do ok. Brits have grabbed a few over the years. 

Oh, and thanks dig for the insight.


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2008)

I would be proud to serve in an Aussie unit FWIW.   :2c:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 3, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I would be proud to serve in an Aussie unit FWIW.   :2c:




Wow!! Watched all three and for a Brit to say he would have been proud to have been an Aussie during that battle.....quite impressive young men.

I'm proud that I probably know some of them.......

Much respect out to the Aussie soldiers that survived.

:)


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2008)

One guy back home who showed up to all the Vietnam reunions/ANZAC day was in the battle with the Kiwi Arty.
I told him I was going on a course that the Aussie Sargent Major of the Army would be attending, he told me to tell the SMA that he was a thieving bastard as he'd stolen a bottle of whiskey from the Kiwi while he was out on a mission in Vietnam. 

When I repeated that to the Ausie SMA he was :uhh: WTF?  lol


----------



## digrar (Apr 5, 2008)

Knowing Kiwi servicemen, I imagine he pilfered it from some poor unsuspecting digger in the first place.


----------



## QC (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm on the floor.


----------



## pardus (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn, you're onto us! :doh:   

I heard that when the ANZUS unit was together in the early days in Vietnam, some of the thickest wire entanglements were between the Kiwi section and the Aussie/Yank sections to try and stop us stealing all your fancy gear  

We used to go on exercise with shopping lists


----------



## digrar (Aug 17, 2009)

Long Tan and Viet Nam Veterans day today. A pretty big day back in the Battalion.

Rest in peace boys.

​       2Lt Gordon Sharp
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Tamworth, NSW
            Civ: Television cameraman; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, NSW
            Buried at: Tamworth Memorial Park, NSW

​       L/Cpl Jack Jewry
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: St Mary's NSW
            Civ: Apprentice electrician; Married
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, NSW
            Buried at: Pine Grove Memorial Park, NSW

​       Pte Richard A Aldersea
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 20; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Perth, WA
            Civ: Lube attendant; Married
            KIA - Chest wounds
            Commem: Karrakatta Cemetery, WA

​       Pte Glenn A Drabble
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Brisbane, Q.
            Civ: Blinds installer; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wound to head
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Pinnaroo Cemetery, Q


​       Pte Kenneth H Gant
           Unit: D Coy6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Brisbane, Q
            Civ: Butcher; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Mt Gravatt Cemetery, Q


​       Pte Ernest F Grant
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 20; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Thurgoona, NSW
            Civ: Farm hand; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Albury Cemetery, NSW


​       Pte Victor Grice
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Ballarat V
            Civ: Storeman; Single
            KIA
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Pinnaroo Lawn Cemetery, Q


​       Pte James M Houston
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 22; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Wallsend, NSW
            Civ: Station hand; Married
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Mt Thompson Crematorium, Q


​       Pte Paul A Large
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 22; National Serviceman
            Born: Wellington, NSW
            Civ: Manager; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, NSW
            Buried at: Coolah Cemetery, NSW


​       Pte A F (Lionel) McCormack
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Launceston, Tas
            Civ: Clerk; Single
            WIA - Died at hospital


​       Pte Dennis J McCormack
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Adelaide, SA
            Civ: Labourer; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Pinnaroo Cemetery, Q


​       Pte Warren D Mitchell
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Dalby, Q
            Civ: Clerk; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Mt Gravatt Cemetery, Q


​       Pte Douglas J Salveron
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 20; National Serviceman
            Born: Brisbane, Q
            Civ: Student; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, Q
            Buried at: Mt Gravatt Cemetery, Q


​       Pte David J Thomas
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Bendigo, V
            Civ: Skilled labourer; Single
            KIA - Chest wounds
            Commem: Kangaroo Flat Cemetery, V


​       Pte Francis B Topp
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 19; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Toowoomba, Q
            Single
            KIA
            Commem: Helidon Cemetery, Q


​       Pte Maxwell R Wales
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 22; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Goondiwindi, Q
            Single
            KIA
            Commem: Moree Cemetery, NSW


​       Pte Colin J Whiston
           Unit: D Coy 6RAR; Age: 21; National Serviceman
            Born: Sydney, NSW
            Civ: Postman; Single
            KIA - Gunshot wounds
            Commem: Garden of Remembrance, V
            Buried at: Crib Point Cemetery, V


​       Cpl Peter E Clements
           Unit: 3 Tp 1 APC Sqn; 
            Age: 21; Regular Army enlistee
            Born: Cunderdin, WA
            Single
            WIA - died at hospital
            Commem: Moora Cemetery, WA


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 18, 2009)

RIP, Thanks, and hand salute to these brave men.


A strange sight as I was cleaning my gear at a tiny ARVN compound at Thanh Quit (SW of Danang) one morning when in through the wire comes this huge guy with a red beard, a German Shepard on a leash and about 12 ARVNs with M1 carbines. WTF? He asked one of my buds where he could find the CO...and he was speaking Australian.   He went into the CO's hooch for about 10 minutes, came out, took the dog's leash away they went.

An endearing memory. ;)


----------



## digrar (Aug 18, 2009)

Australian? That would be the Queens English.


----------

